# How the heck to smoke ribs in a Masterbuilt stand up smoker?



## maggie101 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi all, I just picked up a Masterbuilt vertical 4 shelf smoker and need help with a few basic questions. I plan to smoke 3 or 4 racks of baby backs for Labor Day

1. cooking time?I

2. Rub recommendations.

3. Wood chip Recommendations.

Thanks, Ron Gordon, Modesto, Ca.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Ron! :welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 1,000,000 posts describing it! Yea that’s right over 1,000,000!

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!

We have an ”Articles” section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!

You might want to check out ”Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course”, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!

The 2-2-1 method is very popular with ribs and is an almost no fail way to do them:
http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoked-rib-recipe


----------



## cornetti1 (Aug 31, 2013)

I've had a Masterbuilt for a couple of years (actually 2 Masterbuilts). I've had my best results with smoking heavy for about 2 hours and then wrapping in foil and finishing in the oven at 250-275 for about another 2 hours.  In th smoker, I set the temp on about 225 to start and gradually increase the temp a little at a time. With a Masterbuilt, the smoking only occurs when the burner is heating.  To keep the burner heating, I gradually add a few degrees to the temp to kick the burner on.  You probably shouldn't end up over 250-265.  You could do the whole thing on the Masterbuilt, but I figure if I'm not smoking, I'd rather use an efficient oven that will last much longer than the smoker  When the meat pulls back from the ribs about a 1/4 to 1/2 inch, they should be ready to pull.  Some people finish on a grill for a few minutes, and then sauce them.

As for rubs, there are thousands of recipes on the net.  Usually just something with papiricka, garlic & onion powder, chili powder, cumin, and a little brown sugar.  I put a little bit of  crushed reds and some black pepper in as well.  I found that smoking more than 2 hours, the ribs get too smokey. Hope this helps.


----------



## seenred (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Ron!  This is the best place I know for sharing ideas on smoking, grilling, curing, etc.  There are plenty of friendly, knowledgeable folks who really enjoy helping one another.  Looking forward to your input here, and just ask when you need anything...someone here will surely have the answer.  Dave's link to Jeff's smoked rib tutorial is a good one and should get you started.

Good luck!

Red


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 1, 2013)

maggie101 said:


> Hi all, I just picked up a Masterbuilt vertical 4 shelf smoker and need help with a few basic questions. I plan to smoke 3 or 4 racks of baby backs for Labor Day
> 
> 1. cooking time?I
> 
> ...


1. Cooking time depends on the temperature at which you are cooking the ribs and the weight of the rack. Higher temp= shorter time. A 2.5 pound rack of ribs will take less time than a 3 pound rack. However you should not cook ribs for a specific length of time and expect them to be done, you should always use the bend test. Pick up the rack with a pair of tongs from one end with the tongs extending to the fifth or sixth rib, if the rack bends at a 45° angle or more the ribs are done.

The bend test-













bendtest.jpg



__ cliffcarter
__ Jun 30, 2012






2. I can recommend a couple of rubs if you want to make them, they are posted here-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/rib-rub-recipes

The first one is the one to use, it's the one that complements the ribs best.

3. How much smoke or which kind of wood to use is really a matter of personal preference, I like to BBQ my ribs with black cherry. I recommend you start by smoking the ribs lightly to see how well everyone likes the taste, its easier to add smoke next time than trying to eat over smoked food today.


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 1, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! 

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per Jeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------

